

BloomReach Crunches Big Data To Deliver The Future Of SEO and SEM - aweSummer
http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/22/bloomreach/

======
polyfractal
This is unrelated to the content, more about TechCrunch:

Why make thumbnail images expand in modal windows if you are not going to show
them in full? The modal window is worthless to me...because the image is still
scaled and unreadable.

------
joelgrus
This article reads like it was written by the CEO's mom.

